

A different way of thinking about getting early customers - samh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4h68mrzuwc

======
samh
I thought this short video was pretty insightful. I have been focusing on
pitching the benefits of my product and not reducing the risk of adoption.

By talking about all the different way my product can help perhaps I was
making it look like it would be a dramatic change to the customers workflow.

I am going to focus on the single most significant benefit we offer and
suggest a "one week challenge", where the customer uses our product for a week
and then we discuss the benefits.

